# 80 hommes pour changer le monde.



## JPTK (20 Mai 2006)

Un ptit résumé d'un des exemples du bouquin, ils sont tous du même acabit mais j'ai choisi celui-ci :

(le rapport avec le mac ? Page 183 on y parle rapidement de Steve Jobs et de Apple, quoi ça suffit pas ???  )


*Défi :* Produire des t-shirts sans délocaliser sa production ou passer par des ateliers clandestins, tout en étant un des leaders du marché.

*Idée reçue :* "les délocalisations sont inévitables"

*Solution durable :* Produire aux USA en payant mieux ses salariés. Être un modèle d'entreprise qui affiche d'excellents résultats.

_Dov Charney - Los Angeles, fondateur d'American Apparel, fabricants de t-shirt éthiques._




Il créé sa société en 1998, et choisi de payer ses employés 13 $ de l'heure alors que le salaire moyen est de 8 $, il offre une très bonne couverture sociale, subventionne les déjeuners et les tickets de bus des employés et pratique des horaires décents, il propose également des avantages comme des cours de d'anglais ou d'espagnol, des téléphones gratos pour le continent américain, des séances de massage lors des pauses.

En dehors des USA on peut trouver la main d'oeuvre à 30 cents de l'heure mais lui, à la manière de Ford il explique "Nos salariés sont plus heureux, plus motivés et ne nous quittent plus", la liste d'attente pour bosser dans ses ateliers, en plein coeur de San-Fransico est de 1000 personnes.

En plus, contrairement aux autres fabriquants, son entreprise propose une vraie réactivité et souplesse, s'il faut 1 à 2 semaines pour les "sweat shops" (atelier de la sueur) en Chine ou en Haïti pour répondre à une commande urgente, une nouvelle tendance, eux n'ont besoin que de 3-4 jours.

Aujourd'hui American Apparel emploie plus de 2000 personne, c'est la plus rentable du secteur (140 millions d'euros en 2004), on peut acheter les fringues en ligne, des t-shirts à partir de 12 , il y a 3 boutique en France, à Paris (j'ai déjà demandé à Mezig s'il pouvait m'acheter 2-3 t-shirts pour voir).

Mais c'est pas tout car en plus d'être irréprochable au niveau social et économique, il aspire à l'être aussi au niveau écologique. Sachant que 1/4 des pesticides du monde est utilisé pour la production du coton (OGM en plus), il compte produire ses t-shirt qu'avec du coton bio, sauf que pour se faire il faut convaincre les fermiers américains de leur intérêt à faire du bio, économiquement parlant j'entends. Malgré tout Dov Charney compte produire 80 % de ses t-shirts avec du coton bio.


Oui il s'inspire bcp de Ford, en tout cas ça marche et ça fait plaisir à voir, ça contredit tous les clichés issus du discours néo libéral dont on nous rabat les oreilles.

*Donc oui c'est possible de faire bcp mieux au niveau qualité, en payant bien ses employés, tout en étant écologique et fashion et en étant l'entreprise la plus rentable du secteur.*

Dingue quand même nan ?

http://www.americanapparel.net/



*Vous en avez marre de la sinistrose, vous flippez devant notre sombre avenir, vous voulez un bouquin qui vous mette un peu la gouache, je vous le recommande, moi je me régale :*


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Mai 2006)

Pour info, 
American Apparel est le fournisseur en T-Shirts de La Faise.
Sans aller si loin, mais on ne peut pas trop avoir un acte citoyen, la boite qui imprime les Tickets Restaurants a un fonctionnement éthique et tourne bien. Ce ne sont que des souvenirs d'un article lu il y a déjà quelques temps ..; mais je n'arrive pas a remettre la main dessus.


_Edit : penser à le rajouter ici_


----------



## zoranzor (21 Mai 2006)

Merci beaucoup, jaipatoukompri, pour cette intervention engagée et très invitante, lundi je me procure le livre. oui bien sûr c'est possible de sortir du vieux créneau capiltalo- fataliste, de la bonne vieille recette à papa facho: Je te bouffe ou tu me bouffes, Fort heureusement il y a sur terre des gens qui ont de l'espace entre les neuronnes, une vision plus profonde, une vision à long terme, tu en fais certainement partie Jaipatoukompri.


----------



## davdenice (5 Juin 2006)

Ce post m'a donné envie d'en savoir plus sur ce livre, qui est effectivement pas mal, qui m'a appris pas mal de choses que je n'aurai jamais imaginé.

Par contre je trouve qu'il est un peu rébarbatif, et je n'ai pas pu le lire d'une seule traite.


----------



## JPTK (5 Juin 2006)

davdenice a dit:
			
		

> Ce post m'a donné envie d'en savoir plus sur ce livre, qui est effectivement pas mal, qui m'a appris pas mal de choses que je n'aurai jamais imaginé.
> 
> Par contre je trouve qu'il est un peu rébarbatif, et je n'ai pas pu le lire d'une seule traite.




Oui ce n'est pas un roman  
Je trouve qu'on vulgarise déjà suffisamment, tu voulais pas non plus qu'on le romance histoire que le consommateur ne s'ennuie pas trop et qu'il risque de le jeter ? :rateau: 

C'est une succession d'exemples de 3-4 pages, donc on peut très bien lire un autre bouquin à côté, commencer par la fin, le milieu, peu importe, ça le rendra plus digeste


----------



## Fondug (5 Juin 2006)

Pour apporter de l'eau à ce fil (ça vient de là l'expression au fil de l'eau ?), le site http://www.80hommes.com/index.html avec un chapitre téléchargeable en pdf


----------



## JPTK (6 Juin 2006)

Dr. Venkataswamy -  Madurai (Tamil Nadu/Inde) - 11 Octobre 2003

*Le chirurgien visionnaire*.



> On compte aujourd'hui dans le monde quelque 45 millions de non-voyants et 135 millions de malvoyants, et la cataracte, une maladie due au vieillissement et à des carences alimentaires, est à l'origine de 19 millions de cas de cécité, principalement en Asie et en Afrique. En général, en cas de cataracte liée au vieillissement, on peut procéder à une intervention relativement rapide qui consiste à remplacer le cristallin devenu opaque par une lentille intraoculaire. Cette chirurgie fait toutefois appel à des techniques perfectionnées et à un personnel qualifié et coûte cher. Cette opération, le Dr. V. a trouvé le moyen den faire profiter des centaines de milliers de patients gratuitement, à des coûts minimes et selon un modèle largement salué par lOrganisation Mondiale de la Santé. [...]
> 
> Cependant, un problème demeure. *Pour réaliser lopération de la cataracte, les chirurgiens doivent acheter à des prix prohibitifs (autour de 150$) des lentilles aux quelques multinationales américaines se partageant le marché.* Il faut donc trouver un moyen de fabriquer ces lentilles en Inde à faible coût. En 1992, David Green, un californien partenaire de lhôpital déniche et achète les méthodes de fabrication de ces précieuses lentilles. Aurolab, une entité indépendante de lhôpital est alors créée afin de lancer lexpérience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

Il faut lire ça - ça démystifie un peu le bonhomme (qui a quand même l'air d'être un sacré blaireau dans le privé !)

Reste les faits et l'incontestable possibilité de faire du fric de manière "éthique". Merci JPTK (je vais acheter le bouquin).

Dans la série des "et toi qui râle tout le temps contre le libéralisme sauvage, tu fais quoi concrètement ?", je vais ajouter "acheter mes t-shirts chez American Apparel" juste derrière "Surtout ne jamais foutre ne serait-ce qu'un orteil chez Gap ou chez Nike"


----------



## JPTK (6 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Il faut lire ça - ça démystifie un peu le bonhomme (qui a quand même l'air d'être un sacré blaireau dans le privé !)
> 
> Reste les faits et l'incontestable possibilité de faire du fric de manière "éthique". Merci JPTK (je vais acheter le bouquin).
> 
> Dans la série des "et toi qui râle tout le temps contre le libéralisme sauvage, tu fais quoi concrètement ?", je vais ajouter "acheter mes t-shirts chez American Apparel" juste derrière "Surtout ne jamais foutre ne serait-ce qu'un orteil chez Gap ou chez Nike"




J'avais pas trop l'intention de le mystifier de toute façon, et c'est important de préciser que tu parles de Dov Charney et non pas du chirurgien 

Moi l'exemple de Dov Charney m'intéresse surtout pour contrecarrer avec un exemple incontestable qu'on peut produire tout ce qu'on veut chez nous et que les délocalisations ne sont que des prétextes pour multiplier par 10 ou 100 les marges, rien de plus, on peut donc être rentable et même riche sans exploiter la misère et même rester un gros con, mais un gros con équitable


----------



## JPTK (7 Juin 2006)

Alors y sont où tous les gens qui mettent des fleurs et des coeurs niaiseux partout et qui ne sont que amour et tout ça ? Ils en ont rien à foutre de tout ça en fait ? C'est de l'amour factice ?


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Alors y sont où tous les gens qui mettent des fleurs et des coeurs niaiseux partout et qui ne sont que amour et tout ça ? Ils en ont rien à foutre de tout ça en fait ? C'est de l'amour factice ?



_Chutttt .... ils lisent ...._


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Juin 2006)

ça dérape, ce fil...

on s'en fout de l'amour, c'est un concept marchand!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> on s'en fout de l'amour, c'est un concept marchand!


Ô combien d'amertume, de désillusions, de désenchantement dans cette simple ligne !

Célibataire ?

Allons, allons, toi aussi, un jour, tu pourras débourser un demi-salaire en affichant un sourire niais pour faire l'acquisition d'une babiole dorée en forme de coeur à offrir à l'élu(e) du tiens, de coeur.
En retour, tu auras bien une semaine de sourires ravis, de cuisine fine et de jambes en l'air...

Toute relation humaine est un concept marchandisable, finalement, non ?


Sinon, pour les amateurs de rose, de petits coeurs et d'adorables bambins photographiés parmis les fleurs et les gentils animaux, gageons qu'ils sont trop occupés à s'aimer les uns les autres pour lire ce fil.


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Juin 2006)

non, mon cher ponk, je ne suis pas célibataire, c'était plutôt pour faire un mot, je le confesse...

mais le gros c&#339;ur rouge, je suis pas fan...


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

johnny henaff inventeur du paté du même nom...


----------



## electricpolaris (8 Juin 2006)

Oui, bah tous les gouts sont dans la nature... même ceux là !

Oui j'avais déjà entendu d'american apparel, j'y suis passée un jour à Berlin dans une boutique, c'est très branché, et puis c'est pas si "pas chèr" !


----------



## JPTK (9 Juin 2006)

electricpolaris a dit:
			
		

> Oui, bah tous les gouts sont dans la nature... même ceux là !
> 
> Oui j'avais déjà entendu d'american apparel, j'y suis passée un jour à Berlin dans une boutique, c'est très branché, et puis c'est pas si "pas chèr" !




C'est pas une question de bon marché, on s'en fout, c'est juste que pour 12 &#8364; t'as un tshirt American Apparel alors que Nike et cie te vendent un tshirt similaire pour 15 &#8364; et qu'ils te disent que si il était pas fabriqué en Chine bah ils seraient obligé de te le vendre 25 &#8364;, de la kouille quoi... :rateau: 

Leur prix apparemment sont les mêmes que les marques du genre, ni plus nu moins, ça n'est pas bon marché, ça n'est pas la question


----------



## electricpolaris (10 Juin 2006)

ok ok ok... mais ils savent que ça va marcher vu que les djeunes adore les trucs "sobro/simplement efficaces" maintenant !
Les slips kankooroo fluo, ou les trucs unis...

bon,  je vais checker quand même à Paris quand j'irai !


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2006)

electricpolaris a dit:
			
		

> ok ok ok... mais ils savent que ça va marcher vu que les djeunes adore les trucs "sobro/simplement efficaces" maintenant !
> Les slips kankooroo fluo, ou les trucs unis...
> 
> bon,  je vais checker quand même à Paris quand j'irai !




Bah ils allaient pas lancer un produit ringard qui avait aucune chance de marcher histoire qu'il soit vraiment connoté "équitable" :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (17 Juin 2006)

Un copié collé des forums jamrek où j'interviens après un post de jonagold dans le sujet sur le commerce équitable :





			
				jonagold a dit:
			
		

> pavé dans la mare?
> 
> 
> iPod City, ou l'embarras d'Apple




Pas de surprises, apple fait comme tout le monde, on fabrique là où c'est le moins cher, on assemble même, alors que les mac eux sont assemblés à Cork en Irlande, le mien par exemple, je ne sais pas si c'est toujours pleinement le cas aujourd'hui.



> Un ouvrier raconte ses journées de travail à la journaliste : "On travaille trop dur. Je suis toujours fatigué. C'est comme être à l'armée. Ils nous font rester debout pendant des heures. Si on bouge, ils nous punissent en nous obligeant à rester debout plus longtemps". Le même ouvrier explique que les garçons doivent faire des pompes le matin.
> 
> Apple n'en a jamais fait un mystère : comme beaucoup de compagnies, elle fait assembler ses machines en Chine. Alertée par l'écho que cet article a rencontré sur internet, la firme a réitéré qu'elle s'engageait "à s'assurer des bonnes conditions de travail dans nos chaînes d'assemblage, du respect et de la dignité avec lesquels nos employés sont traités, et du respect de l'environnement de nos modes de fabrication". Elle a ajouté qu'elle enquêtait sur les "allégations concernant les conditions de travail dans (son) usine d'assemblage d'iPod en Chine", et quelle "ne tolérerait pas la moindre violation du code de conduite de (son)fournisseur".





Cette réalité est insupportable, et tu fais bien de poster ici car je pense que nous sommes des néo barbares qui le nient. Si chaque personne voyait dans quelles conditions étaient fabriqués les produits qu'il achète, je pense que ça changerait grandement les choses.

Mais non, on cache tout ça au consommateur, on fait comme si ça n'existait pas, c'est une dictature marchande, lui fait semblant de ne rien voir, il collabore.

Mes attentes en tant que consommateurs ne sont pas d'avoir un super lecteur MP3 vidéo, d'avoir des forfaits avec pleins d'options, mes besoin sont largement compressibles et mes attentes sont effectivement 100 % à l'ouest de ce que proposent 99 % des entreprises aujourd'hui car je veux :

- un produit équitable et/ou qui respecte et favorise le respect des conditions de travail.
- écolo, que ce soit au niveau de son recyclage ou de l'impact sur l'environnement de son site de production.
- un produit durable et donc réparable.

C'est l'avenir, demain ça sera ça car nous n'aurons pas le choix, mais ça se fera au dernier moment et on va nous le vendre comme d'habitude, le vendre cher alors que c'est faisable dès aujourd'hui sans surcoûts prohibitifs, des boites comme American Apparel en sont la preuve, des autres exemples j'en ai.

J'ai été surpris de voir comme les 15-25 ans connaissaient bcp plus American Apparel et étaient super concernés car les plus vieux s'en foutent généralement et ne m'offre que mépris, dédain, ou le désintérêt le plus total, une vraie génération de cons quoi. (oui je généralise et alors....)


----------



## JPTK (17 Juin 2006)

Mon sujet est ouvert depuis le 20 mai, 639 affichage seulement, statistiquement parlant, mon sujet fait un bide, tout est dit je crois, c'est navrant, rien à voir avec moi sinon je ne relèverais même pas, nan c'est bien plus grave, on passe notre temps à geindre que plus rien ne va mais c'est normal, la majorité n'en a rien à foutre des autres, mais strictement rien à foutre, crevons lentement mais sûrement, on continue dans la plus grande mascarade de l'univers qui soit, l'être humain et toutes les merdes qui l'accompagnent.

Et avec la tête ?

Et avec ma queue ?


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mon sujet est ouvert depuis le 20 mai, 639 affichage seulement, statistiquement parlant, mon sujet fait un bide, tout est dit je crois, c'est navrant, rien à voir avec moi sinon je ne relèverais même pas, nan c'est bien plus grave, on passe notre temps à geindre que plus rien ne va mais c'est normal, la majorité n'en a rien à foutre des autres, mais strictement rien à foutre, crevons lentement mais sûrement, on continue dans la plus grande mascarade de l'univers qui soit, l'être humain et toutes les merdes qui l'accompagnent.
> 
> Et avec la tête ?
> 
> Et avec ma queue ?



Ton sujet a permis que j'achète ce livre. Je compte en mettre des extraits sur mon blog ... Tu connais l'effet papillon ?
Avec ta tête continue des nous faire découvrir de telles choses , même si on avait déjà commencé  
Avec ta queue amuse toi bien  
Au fait, tu as peut-être fait une faute de marketing : dans ton titre un "A l'aide" ou "Au secour" aurait été plus accrocheur. Tu as même déjà posté à ce sujet nan  

_La patience est la mère de toute les vertues_​
_Edit : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jaipatoukompri_.


----------



## JPTK (20 Juin 2006)

Yep yep  

N'empêche qu'avec le sujet sur Là bas si j'y suis, en 1 jours il y a eu presque autant d'affichage et là franchement l'hallucine parce que :

1) Ce n'est donc pas mon pseudo qui est répulsif, du moins pas suffisamment.
2) Les gens évitent soigneusement de cliquer sur le sujet _80 hommes_ et ne savent donc même pas ce qu'il contient.
3) C'est donc seulement le titre qui fait la différence + le bouche à oreille.

Assez déroutant.:mouais:


----------



## Nobody (20 Juin 2006)

Je trouve ce concept intéressant. Et courageux.

Mais je me demande quand même s'il ne fonctionne pas parce que l'autre système existe. Si tout le monde s'alignait sur ce fonctionnement, ne serait-ce pas un retour à la case départ?

Attention, je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas agir ainsi, je suis le premier à encourager ces initiatives et à regretter le libéralisme sauvage, soyons bien clair là-dessus. D'un autre côté, je ne suis pas économiste...  Je m'interroge simplement sur le long terme.


Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## didisha (20 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Yep yep
> 
> N'empêche qu'avec le sujet sur Là bas si j'y suis, en 1 jours il y a eu presque autant d'affichage et là franchement l'hallucine parce que :
> 
> ...


 
Sois pas déprimé!
Ce sujet, je ne l'ai vu qu'aujourd'hui, et il m'a décidé à acheter le livre! Il est donc efficace!


----------



## JPTK (20 Juin 2006)

Mais... le courage n'est-il pas valable que par rapport aux lâches ? La bonté par rapport à l'avarice ? La liberté par rapport à la dictature ?  

Effectivement, j'y avais pensé, il faut de tout pour faire un monde, le commerce équitable n'a de raison d'être que dans un libéralisme sauvage.

Malgré tout, je ne vois pas pourquoi tout ne pourrait pas fonctionner comme American Apparel, après tout ça n'est pas révolutionnaire, le type fait la même chose que les autres, il devient tout de même richissime, il n'exploite personne et ne pollue peu, je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait coincer si tout le monde faisait de même, ça m'empêcherait pas le commerce, les échanges, la concurrence, etc...

Pire même, ça créer des emplois, ça créer de la fortune, du confort.

Donc nan je vois pas, le pire qui puisse arriver c'est que ça puisse devenir normal, évident et qu'on en vienne à parler de notre époque comme d'un néo moyen-âge.

Ca montre surtout que certains sont les nouveaux rois du monde, qu'ils pillent la planète et nous prennent notre argent, qu'ils l'amassent tant qu'ils peuvent, ne s'en cachent pas et en plus se justifient. Le pire c'est qu'une majorité trouve ça normal alors qu'on est prêt rétablir la peine de mort pour un voleur de scooter....


Comment expliquer que ce type paye 2 fois le salaire minimum ces employés, que ces ateliers soient en plein coeur de Los-Angeles, qu'il vende ces tshirt à un prix normal et qu'il se fasse malgré tout des *******s en or ?

Si au lieu d'investir tout sur la com et le marketing, on réfléchissait un peu plus, on arriverait pas à ça : 







Et puis pour les nombreux autres exemples, pour ce chirurgien par exemple ? Il démontre quoi lui ? Que le libéralisme sous couvert de concurrence n'est qu'une vaste entreprise à construire des monopoles ? Que tout ceci est une vaste blague ? Ces prothèses qui étaient vendus à prix d'or pour 150 $, eux ils produisent les même pour 5 $ ? Qui serait perdant ? Quelques pourris ??? Quelques labos qui laissent crever l'Afrique ?


Non je pense que 98 % des gens auraient à y gagner, les autres qu'ils crèvent à leur tour. 

Si la case départ c'est un système où ce n'est plus 5 % des gens qui détiennent 95 % des richesses, moi ça me va.


----------

